# Crystal River Manatees



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

This was taken about a month ago by my son, Chris, on a trip we took to Crystal River. The water was very cold and that forced an unusually large number of manatees into the springs. In fact, there were so many manatees crowded into Three Sisters Spring that they closed it indefinitely the day we left.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivobU9qC7gg


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah that is definitely a beautiful place. when we went down to molest the manatees a few years back I was using a hooka rig swimming in the river which was murky and ran face to face w/a manatee....scarred the stew outta me but was funny as all get out!


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*C r m*

Sweet video, nice music. Good job, and congrats on a good day. :notworthy:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Those Gopros have amazing quality. Enjoyed the film.


----------

